# AKC Judge Information



## glg46 (Mar 26, 2012)

Has anyone shown before *James E Noe. I'm trying to find out if he will put up German WL dogs

*


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

GL, if you're looking to show a working line dog, nobody is really going to be able to tell you who to go to. Nobody shows working lines in AKC


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been told that my only chance is in an all-breed show, and even then its slim. I didn't dare put my boy in MY club's conformation show as I knew it was just going to be a waste of money. When I first started training for conformation, the instructors were super worried/surprised, they don't want to tell you that you have no chance but you can see it in their eyes. Once I told them I was only planning on doing UKC, they were more than happy to show me the ropes.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes. If you really want to enter your WL in a show, by all means, do so, but people really aren't going to be able to give you much information. There's just nothing to go on.

You pay to play the game, like anybody else, but your chances are, admittedly, very slim.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

It's all about the game ...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

talk to Daphne (andaka) here, she has shown wl/am show line mixes and has done well with them, she 'knows' her judges to

I showed my male ddr/am show line under morton goldfarb at one point many moons ago, he loved him took a major reserve..

No guarantees with judges for sure, but I'm sure there are 'some' out there that appreciate a nice working line..and yes do ALL breed


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You can see past judging assignments at infodog. Where are you located?
If you combed through all those shows, and take a look at the dogs entered, you will see the types of dogs that placed. The problem is that 99% of them will be ASL. That's the venue. You might find a random GSL or WL but they will be far and few between.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and I apologize cause I forgot Diane above !!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I showed Sage to Goldfarb at a specialty once. He gave her 1st in her AmBred class, but threw us all out the window for the lone GSL that was entered. It happens.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> and I apologize cause I forgot Diane above !!!!


Awww. I don't have any knowledge of working line dogs. Or GSL for that matter either. I just have super sleuthing internet skills, LOL.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yeah but you do know 'judges'


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I know the ones I like, that like my dogs, LOL. And the ones to avoid at all costs, at least for my dogs. And some judges are just plain out of their minds crazy.

I'm showing my special to Jimmy Moses in about a week and a half. I'll let you know how that goes, LOL. And showing her to two judges I've never heard of, the week after that. No majors for Sage, so she gets a break, and I get to show my champion just for fun. 

AND I've got that same special entered in our specialty, judge is Lew Bunch, and I have no handler. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Make sure you get someone Lew knows.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

And to the OP, you may need to ask about judges one show at a time. I can think of a couple that might.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I know the ones I like, that like my dogs, LOL. And the ones to avoid at all costs, at least for my dogs


It's true. And you can have judges that like one of your dogs, but you don't dare show them one of your other dogs, because the type could be different (or the "wrong color").


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, my two girls are different from each other. Sometimes I would enter both just to give the judge some variety, haha.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Andaka said:


> Make sure you get someone Lew knows.


At this point, I'm just going to beg some random person to take her in. 
My handler is going to a show in Omaha, so she won't be here. I have a fabulous junior to take her in for 2 of the all breed shows. That specialty is just basically a donation to our GSD club, lol. Though I may be able to scrape up a stray handler to take her in for Breed. Who knows! It's all just for fun that weekend. The show is only 30 minutes from my house!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

In regards to the OP's question, enter your dog if you want. _Have fun._ Just know that the likelihood of a WL placing is slim. To be truthful, I treasure every win my girls get, because you go home plenty of times with no wins. Sometimes you think "how can they not love my really nice dog?", and you come away with nothing. 

The girl that's showing Carly for me in a few weeks sent me a text today and said "I think it'll be fun showing a GSD. Not sure I stand a chance against the handlers though..". I told her, you have a really nice bitch to show, and she is a real mover, you DO have a chance. She's beaten plenty of handlers with her border collies and papillons. She'll do fine.


----------



## glg46 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. My girl got an SG1 as an Untitled Adult by SV judge Rudiger Mai. He loved her and his critique was excellent. Thought I'd give AKC a try.









I am also planning to show her 7 mos old daughter. She's a a Hybrid wl/gsl


----------

